# Web site or not?



## RidgeWalker (Nov 1, 2006)

Forgot to mention that I have had alot of leads from people who have submitted thier information on our web site. When I receive the information in my email it tells me what time they filled out the form. 80% of them are after 9 PM and I've has some that were on my site at 1 or 2 in the morning.

Point is, your website gives people access to your company 24 hours per day every single day of the year. It's open all the time unlike a phsysical office.


----------



## Jaybuild (Oct 20, 2007)

Go for it....


----------



## rancov (Dec 16, 2007)

*Footer links*



shed-n-deck said:


> And if you are looking for hosting, I can offer you cPanel hosting for free (construction related site) if you agree to place a link to my site in your front page footer.


Links in footers are down degraded in value by Google. You may actually be hurting yourself in SERP by having a bunch of links in the footers of pages.


----------



## rancov (Dec 16, 2007)

*Web Site*



RidgeWalker said:


> Forgot to mention that I have had alot of leads from people who have submitted thier information on our web site. When I receive the information in my email it tells me what time they filled out the form. 80% of them are after 9 PM and I've has some that were on my site at 1 or 2 in the morning.
> 
> Point is, your website gives people access to your company 24 hours per day every single day of the year. It's open all the time unlike a phsysical office.


If you are not on the web, you do not need to be. But someday you will need to be because you have ignored what has become the primary medium that people get their information (and advertising).


----------



## rancov (Dec 16, 2007)

Do not pay thousands of dollars for some website with tons of "Flash" animation. Google will not find it. You have to have deisgner that understands SEO.


----------



## rancov (Dec 16, 2007)

Stick with a simple, mainly test based site with some fixed images. No javascript navigation.


----------



## shed-n-deck (Sep 25, 2007)

rancov said:


> Links in footers are down degraded in value by Google. You may actually be hurting yourself in SERP by having a bunch of links in the footers of pages.


Do you mind if I ask what your source for that information is? 

It's true, a footer link doesn't carry as much value as a navigation link would, value of a link is given based on a great number of factors, page placement is one of them, but not a significant one....And the only devaluing that would take place is in the PR that the link passes to your page, not in the relevance of the link. It would help to boost my position but would pass less PR than a side bar link would, but I'm not interested in PR.


----------

